# Need help reverting back to completely unrooted and locked TFP



## Mr. Fox (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a TFP running AOKP Milestone 6 and has NVFlash installed. My rear camera is messed up (all it shows is a green "fuzzy/snowy" screen in the preview screen) and I need to return it to Asus for a replacement. Could someone walk me through the whole un-NVFlashing/Unrooting/Locking process? I looked around and couldn't find any help...
TIA
Mr. Fox


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

You can't even with NVflash. We don't have true NVflash. We have a modified bootloader allowing for NVflash. There's a difference. Bottom Line: once you unlocked, you irrevocably broke your warranty with Asus. In fact, the minute you unlocked using the unlock tool, it sent information to Asus (serial number) stating as much. Sorry but you're out of luck. If you feel it needs to be fixed, you're on your own (money wise).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Fox (Sep 11, 2012)

Well crap. Thanks for the info!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tempie007 (Jun 7, 2012)

asus may say that you are out of warranty but you arent... hardware issues should and will be fixed.
customers rights in most countries overrule whatever you agreed with in the unlocking process. at least in european countries and usa , asus knows this of course.
got my unlocked device repaired twice now .....

if you brick your device its a different story off course....

just flash a near-stock rom like prime evil to be sure its hardware issue and rma after .

look at this btw


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

tempie007 said:


> asus may say that you are out of warranty but you arent... hardware issues should and will be fixed.
> customers rights in most countries overrule whatever you agreed with in the unlocking process. at least in european countries and usa , asus knows this of course.
> got my unlocked device repaired twice now .....
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Fox (Sep 11, 2012)

tempie007 said:


> I've never heard of anybody on forums receiving warranty service for their unlocked Prime. Even Gary, from Asus, has stated as much. I'm not trying to call you a liar but just find what you're stating hard to believe.
> 
> How exactly have you gotten Asus to honor your warranty since you willingly and freely voided it by unlocking your Prime?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You might wanna check out this thread.
EDIT: forgot the link...








http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/32187-Just-want-to-share-Bestbuy-exchanged-my-Prime-for-Infinity

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I've seen that thread before but thought it had to do with exchanging the Prime for an Infinity NOT receiving warranty service for an unlocked Prime?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Fox (Sep 11, 2012)

SOTK said:


> I've seen that thread before but thought it had to do with exchanging the Prime for an Infinity NOT receiving warranty service for an unlocked Prime?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No. If you read some of the latest replies, they say that they have taken in their rooted and unlocked primes and gotten a different tab (galaxy 10.1, infinity, etc.).

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mr. Fox said:


> No. If you read some of the latest replies, they say that they have taken in their rooted and unlocked primes and gotten a different tab (galaxy 10.1, infinity, etc.).
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


OK. Gotcha. So, you are thinking of getting another Tab then? Hmmmm...it is an interesting option. Good luck, man. Hope things work out for you! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tempie007 (Jun 7, 2012)

SOTK said:


> I've never heard of anybody on forums receiving warranty service for their unlocked Prime. Even Gary, from Asus, has stated as much. I'm not trying to call you a liar but just find what you're stating hard to believe.
> 
> How exactly have you gotten Asus to honor your warranty since you willingly and freely voided it by unlocking your Prime?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


as far as i know everyone get their unlocked primes repaired as long as its obvious that its a hardware issue.

as said before: you have warranty by law! if asus denies on repairing hw issues you can sue them...

how i did it? just rma it , normal process


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

tempie007 said:


> as far as i know everyone get their unlocked primes repaired as long as its obvious that its a hardware issue.
> 
> as said before: you have warranty by law! if asus denies on repairing hw issues you can sue them...
> 
> how i did it? just rma it , normal process


Thanks for the info.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

SOTK said:


> I've never heard of anybody on forums receiving warranty service for their unlocked Prime. Even Gary, from Asus, has stated as much. I'm not trying to call you a liar but just find what you're stating hard to believe.
> 
> How exactly have you gotten Asus to honor your warranty since you willingly and freely voided it by unlocking your Prime?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have sent my Prime in twice for LCD mura and lightbleed issues and it has been repaired both times. I have been unlocked since the 1st day I owned it.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GreginNH (Jun 10, 2011)

I just got my TFP back from Texas, Second RMA for a broken camera since I unlocked and rooted.
I emailed Gary the first time and he hooked me up with Hai Trat from the Texas service center and they repaired it.

Second time I contacted Hai directly and asked if they would honor another fix since the camera had failed a second time and even though I was unlocked, rooted and running VirtousROM they fixed it again, replaced the camera completely.
In fact I asked them not to factory wipe so it wouldnt soft brick and they didnt touch it.
So, my experience with Asus was absolutely positive as far as RMA for the camera goes.

Good luck


----------



## Mr. Fox (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. The first time I called, they refused to honor the warranty. I called again, and they immediately gave me a RMA number to send it in. I got it back a few days ago and it works perfectly!
Thanks for all your help,
Mr. Fox

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have read of many other people who have had hardware parts done on there Prime even after unlocking it. I was given an RMA because I bricked my tablet. It wouldn't even turn on. They said they would fix it, turned out that I was able to unbrick with the help of some team members here though and never sent it to them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

